# Dog food is a no no.



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked the question, dog food is a no no.
Read it in the legal section.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

Guys and gals better be very careful this year.

The definition of Legal Bait is sure confusing.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

2009 Bear Baiting Rules

From the start of the legal bear baiting period through the end of bear hunting season, bear hunters may use the following products without quantity restrictions:
 meat and meat products *including dog food*;
 fish and fish products including cat food;
 and bakery/confectionery products including jams, jellies, sweeteners, candies and other cooked or commercially processed materials, including pie fillings and yogurts, used in bakery products.
From the start of the legal bear baiting period through the end of bear hunting season, bear hunters may use up to two gallons of grains per bait station provided the bait is made inaccessible to deer and elk. It is illegal to use grains in counties closed to deer and elk feeding and deer baiting.
All other materials, including fruits, vegetables, salt and minerals, may be used in limited quantities, starting October 1, except in those counties closed to deer and elk feeding and deer baiting. Bear hunters using grains, fruits, vegetables, salt and minerals beginning October 1, must comply with all other deer and elk feeding and deer baiting regulations for the area and time in which they are baiting bear.
Hunters should consult the Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide, which is available each year in early August, for deer and elk feeding and deer baiting regulations, including closed counties.
8. For the purpose of these rules, a bait station is a site where food or lure is placed that attracts bear.
9. It is unlawful to establish a bait station that attracts bear prior to August 10 in Bergland, Baraga, Amasa, Drummond, Carney, Gwinn and Newberry management units or prior to August 11 in the Baldwin North area and August 18 in the Baldwin, Gladwin and Red Oak management units. It also is illegal to tend or establish a bait station for the purpose of attracting bear after September 24 in the Baldwin and Gladwin units, after October 8 in the Red Oak Unit and after October 26 in the Upper Peninsula.
10. It shall be unlawful to hunt over a bait that attracts bear that was established prior to August 10 in Bergland, Baraga, Amasa, Carney, Gwinn, Newberry and Drummond management units, or prior to August 12 in the Baldwin north area and August 18 in the Baldwin, Gladwin and Red Oak management units. On public and commercial forest lands, illegal baits would also include one that is not placed on the ground, or contains plastic, any wood products, paper, glass, metal, or concrete, or has within 100 yards of the bait site any containers used to transport bait to the baiting site. Bear hunting without the aid of dogs is prohibited on the 25th and 26th of September in the Baldwin, Gladwin and Red Oak management units.
11. It is unlawful to use metal containers, plastic, wood, concrete, glass, fabric, cloth, or paper at a bait station on public or commercial forest lands. Dead and downed trees may be used. It also is illegal to use a tire at a bait station on public or commercial forest lands.
12. It is unlawful to place bait other than on the ground at bait stations on public or commercial forest lands.
13. It is unlawful for any licensed bear hunter or their designee to establish or tend more than three bait stations per hunter.
14. It is unlawful for any person to establish or tend more than a total of 12 bait stations.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Bmac said:


> 2009 Bear Baiting Rules
> 
> From the start of the legal bear baiting period through the end of bear hunting season, bear hunters may use up to two gallons of grains per bait station provided the bait is made inaccessible to deer and elk. *It is illegal to use grains in counties closed to deer and elk feeding and deer baiting.*
> Hunters should consult the Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide, which is available each year in early August, *for deer and elk feeding and deer baiting regulations*, including closed counties.


In my understanding of the clarification, one would be ok in the UP w/dog food as long as they follow deer baiting rules after 1 October, NOT the LP. I may be incorrect, but I believe JWICKLUND will clarify this for everyone, again, as he did in the law forum.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

If it is because the dog food has grains in it, does that make bread (wheat) illegal also? Are sesame seeds considered grain? This could be a nightmare...


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

So what Bmac has posted is Incorrect???


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

ken powell said:


> If it is because the dog food has grains in it, does that make bread (wheat) illegal also? Are sesame seeds considered grain? This could be a nightmare...


I do not believe it has to do w/the grains, rather the attractiveness to deer. I realize and understand that a lot of things attract deer/Elk, therefore I recommend using things that aren't LIKLEY to attract deer. Examples: Doughnuts, pie filling, cookie crumbs, syrup, cherries, Granola BARS. 

IMHO, baiters can make this as confusing as they wish, or, read what has been posted here, use common sense and avoid pressing the DNR to make a mass overhaul of the bear baiting regulations. I would almost guarantee that if this stuff continues, there will be a complete re-design of the bear baiting rules and the baiters will not like the outcome.

For example, Michigans baiting regulations could end up like THIS. "Just sayin"


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

kshafer said:


> IMHO, baiters can make this as confusing as they wish, or, read what has been posted here, use common sense and avoid pressing the DNR to make a mass overhaul of the bear baiting regulations. I would almost guarantee that if this stuff continues, there will be a complete re-design of the bear baiting rules and the baiters will not like the outcome.


IMHO, it is not the baiters that are making this confusing. When the DNR specifically lists dog food as legal in any quantity without restrictions for all of bear baiting season in the Bear Hunting Guide and then a CO says it is illegal that creates the confusion.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Bmac said:


> IMHO, it is not the baiters that are making this confusing. When the DNR specifically lists dog food as legal in any quantity without restrictions for all of bear baiting season in the Bear Hunting Guide and then a CO says it is illegal that creates the confusion.


That confusion lies within the lack of differentiation by hunters to distinguish between the Upper and Lower on the baiting regs.



> Originally Posted by *Bmac*
> _2009 Bear Baiting Rules_
> 
> _From the start of the legal bear baiting period through the end of bear hunting season, bear hunters may use up to two gallons of grains per bait station provided the bait is made inaccessible to deer and elk. *It is illegal to use grains in counties closed to deer and elk feeding and deer baiting.*_
> _Hunters should consult the Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide, which is available each year in early August, *for deer and elk feeding and deer baiting regulations*, including closed counties._


The statements I highlighted then lead to (from the MI Deer and Elk Baiting and Feeding Regs):


*"Baiting" *
is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.
A person baiting deer must comply with the current baiting regulations.​ 
And​ 

*In the Lower Peninsula*_*: All baiting and feeding of deer and elk is prohibited.*_​ 
This ban was initiated in August 2008 in response to positive Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) test results from a 
single deer from a privately-owned facility in Kent County, in the Lower Peninsula. The DNR CWD Plan requires a 
ban on all feeding and baiting of all cervids within the peninsula where CWD is detected. In addition, bear baiting 
regulations prohibit the use of any materials that attract deer or elk where it is unlawful to bait or feed deer or elk.​


*Therefore, bear baiting is limited to meats, meat products, fish, fish products, or bakery products at any time in any **location in the Lower Peninsula.*


So, is dog food legal? ​ 









> In my understanding of the clarification, one would be ok in the UP w/dog food as long as they follow deer baiting rules after 1 October, NOT the LP. I may be incorrect, but I believe JWICKLUND will clarify this for everyone, again, as he did in the law forum. ​


​

*Therefore, bear baiting is limited to meats, meat products, fish, fish products, or bakery products at any time in any **location in the Lower Peninsula.*



I really don't know how else to convey this....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

The DNR has given you the acceptable baits you can use for the lower peninsula, if it isn't listed, why chance it? If you put out something that isn't on the list, you run the risk of having to explain yourself to a CO.

Dog food is not meat, meat products, fish, fish products or bakery. Why is this so hard to understand?


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess they didn't like that question because its gone from the legal section.
I tried a search for it but it wont come up, must have been deleted.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

If it isn't legal, why would the DNR specifically include "dog food" with "meat and meat products" in the section of the baiting rules discussing substances that can be used without restriction in regards to quantity?


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Got me?
Between my wife and sister in-law, now my brother and I have 200 lbs of dog food.
my brother started feeding the 2 garbage bags of popcorn to the ducks.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

What kind of Dog food?

Being I run hounds, maybe I could use it....


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

kshafer said:


> What kind of Dog food?
> 
> Being I run hounds, maybe I could use it....


So you hound guys got dog food banned just so you can try to buy it cheap from us baiters????:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> So you hound guys got dog food banned just so you can try to buy it cheap from us baiters????


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

This rule or law that keeps being quoted to us does not specify LP only.
It is different than what the guide specifies.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705---,00.html

_Black Bear Baiting_
_Bear hunters may use fish or fish products, meat or meat products or bakery products to bait bears *in the upper and lower peninsulas*._

So, dogfood, popcorn, candy, grease..... is probably a no no in the UP also.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

6inchtrack said:


> This rule or law that keeps being quoted to us does not specify LP only.
> It is different than what the guide specifies.
> [/COLOR]
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705---,00.html
> ...


DUDE- HERE


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Bmac said:


> So you hound guys got dog food banned just so you can try to buy it cheap from us baiters????:lol:



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

kshafer said:


> DUDE- HERE


OK so that was the 2008-2009 DEER AND ELK BAITING AND FEEDING REGULATIONS

And
HERE

On that page it calls out the Upper and the Lower.


----------

